# Very upset with Day 10 scan! Any advice?



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello,
Well today I went in for my 10 day scan, although my lining is great at 10.3 my 9 follies are only 6-10mm! I had my menopur upped to 225 on Monday and since then they have only grown 1-2mm in five days! The nurse is ringing me back around lunch time to tell me the plan but I'm sure they may cancel this cycle? so she said they may up my dose again for the weekend and re scan on Monday! Has anyone got any positive outcomes of this happening to them? Xxx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Change of plan... They have upped my dose to 300 till Wednesday and I will go back in then for a scan!?!


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

Im in a very simular position and im going crazy! I have a very high AMH level but i dont respond well to menopur. Ive been stimming for 8 days as 150iu and went for my 2nd scan today. I have lots of follies but all between 5-9mm and they said im still not responding. They have now upped my dose to 225iu. I am egg sharing so i need as many eggs as poss.

I feel very disheartened as on my 1st 2 cycles i responded amazingly and have got a decent amount of eggs. 
I dont even know how long im even allowed to stimm for!!

Let me know how u get on

X


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey hope, it's very upsetting isn't it! I thought because I am young and nothing wrong with me it would all come together but how wrong was I. It's a very emotional time for couples, then for it not to be going to plan is a nightmare! And so bloody expensive xxx

Keep smiling we will get there in the end xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Its stressing me out  im not sleeping hardly!

I think because ive always responded well (apart from last time which funnily enough was menopur) i just think this cycle is doomed.

Like you, my lining is fine.

I havw a scan on monday to see if i have progressed..


Is there anyone that has gone through something simular??

Xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes a little further down the ivf threads MROSS had success after a worrying scan bless her.

Have a read 
Xxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi ladies, just reading this now.

I think you should be ok....my day scan was less than 7mm and only 4 or 5, we upped the dose to 300 menopur from 225, I ate protein etc then day 13 they had all grown by a few mm each and were going ok, then I went in day 16 and still growing, 16 - 18mm by then, I went to egg collection today and we got 4 eggs!!!! 

It's quality not quantity honestly, they kick you tk slow grow less than fast grow loads. I asked my clinic what would happen if they weren't growing much and they said they've had girls stim for 26 days before!!!! Soo please I know how scary it is but try not to stress too much xxx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you so much, your thread was a great eye opener and much appreciated! I thought it was all over as I didn't realise we could stimm so long. Thank you for your reply x


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

It's such a big worry isn't it? Try milk, water and I did a warm lavendar pillow every night and kept warm, sleep loads as well. I hate eggs but read eat eggs to make em lol so I ate 2 -3 eggs a day. My nurses laugh at me when I tell them thus but hey it seems to have worked lol I'm sure you will get there xx remember all you need is 1 xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes I've definitely taken your advice and have washed down nearly a pint of milk this evening. The eggs I will start in the morning. I like eggs so shouldn't be to hard to stomach lol thank you once again x


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Hi, I had a scan on the Monday and only had 3 follicles on my left ovary (the right one doesn't really function).  I went back 3 days later on the Thursday and there were 8 there! 

Try not to worry, the can catch up quote speedily xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Fingers crossed our follies catch up.

I hate milk so i just eat 2 boiled eggs a day to get my protein in. Last cycle i had protein shakes but i decided against any of that this time round.

Its crazy to think that on my 1st 2 cycles i got 16 eggs and 27 eggs! Now im struggling to get 1!!!

Lovelywoman, did u say ur next scan is wednesday? Xxx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes next scan is Wednesday day 15  
It is so unpredictable isn't it! Fingers crossed something happens xxxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Oh also last wee thing...sounds ridiculous....but I Kay on the floor every day with my legs up against the wall for 20 minutes. It's apparently a yoga fertility position and stimulates blood to the womb area.....can't hurt!!! Google it xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Girls just another update.....so only a few tiny follies that were on day 10 scan to only 5 follies for collection....ended up with 4 eggs from egg collection and just had the call all 4 fertilised and getting cultured hopefully to blasto stage!!! Xx


----------



## IVF Newbie (Aug 1, 2014)

Excellent news mross. Just goes to show you never know. I had 10 eggs but only two fertilised.  You only got 4 but they all fertilised  yeeeeey! Goog luck xxx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

MROSS,
That's amazing congratulations!!! Fingers crossed this time is ours xxxx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hope84,
How are you getting on my lovely? 
I hope you are ok 
Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey,

Just had my scan and no change. They said they may carry on til weds and if no change they will cancel but i asked them to consider it today as i dont want to pay for extra drugs and it gets cancelled anyway.

Im gutted xx

Hope you have better news on wednesday xxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi hope,

I'm so sorry to hear your update....Hunny how long have you been on the stimms for?? Xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi hope just had a look at your diary sweetie, looks like your day 10 today? I was the same day 10, I went up to 300 menopur and then they slowly began to grow, I stimmed for 16 days......wondering if you might be the same? Have they upped the menopur?? I think your still in the running hunny xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you..
Yes injection number 11 later. They have upped it to 225iu already...
I think if my bloods come back low then they will cancel today as we are tight with cash to pay for the extra drugs. We are egg sharing so wasnt expecting to stim for this long, we drugs are free until today.

Im gutted and doubt they will give me another go xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well... im shocked!

My bloods have gone up! Apparently, last tuesday the were 360, on friday they dropped to 180 and now they have risen to over 500. The nurse said that its really encouraging and things will start to happen. The have upped my dosage to 300iu...

I cant keep up!

X


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi hope,

I started on 150 first 2 days as had the wrong dose, so went to 225 at day 3, day 10 was same as you and went to 300 and that's when they grew. I don't want to give you any false hope at all sweetie but I think some cycles we just respond very differently, see how you go next two days, if your paying for drugs it might just be for another few days.  Oh I'm sending you so much positive vibes, it's an awful position to be in xxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Heehee we posted at the same time there. Hope I think you will stim so much better at 300. Mine gre from 7mm to like 14mm once I went to 300 in 2 days.  I honestly think your still in the game. Remember quality over quantity even when egg sharing.  We got 4 eggs, all 4 have been taken to blasto stage so if we were egg sharing would have 2 blasts each.  Honestly, please don't lose faith xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you mross...

Well, the nurse did say that things will happen now as my bloods have gone up.

Unfortunately, if i get under 8 eggs i wont be able to share as there is not enough but ive already decided that if this does happen, i will donate them all to my recipient.

However, i have tons of follies so i hope that this wont be a problem for us.

Thank you both for your kind words of encouragement...

Me and lovelylady are both havig scans on weds.. lets hope the sun is shining on us.

Lovely - what time is your scan?

Xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi hope,

I don't really know much about egg sharing but won't that mean you have no eggs for you Would you then just start a new cycle? Xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, thats correct but the clinic will then give me a free cycle. Hopefully it wont come to that because i really dont want to let my recipient down 

Xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Are you on your 2ww??

Xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Wow, your a good woman to give your eggs away hunny, I'd be like, nope, their mine lol!!

Let's see how Wednesday goes, fingers crossed for you!!! I just had ec on Friday so culturing to blasto stage so plan is et on Wednesday at 12noon....so a big day for all of us!! Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, i could do that but then 1 of us would lose out. If i give her all my eggs (if i get under  then at least i get another go and we are both still in the game...

Aw, wow!! I look forward to all the updates on wednesday xxxx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey Hope, 
it isn't all bad news! Keep positive, sounds like your going in the right direction with your bloods. I think MROSS is correct you will see growth now. I hope so anyway! Im still in the dark whether my follies are growing, I hope so. 

Big day for us all on Wednesday... Very nervous and stressful time for us all xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, i still have my negitive nancy head on... i still havent bloated out yet although (TMI ALERT) I did notice a little (i mean little) bit of CM today...

Cant wait for updates tomorrow

Xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey I'll be thinking of you Tomorow *HOPE* xxxxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Aw thanks..

What time is ur scan? Are u feeling any different?

Xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

I'm very bloated but not sure if it's that or the comfort eating making me fat lol x my scan is at 1115 x


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Hi ladies,

I'll be thinking of you both tomorrow.  I'm still sure all scans going to go well  

I'm getting et at 12 noon gulp.  Feeling really nauseas last couple of days on the lubion jabs but looking forward to pupo stage all going well.  Chat tomorrow

Xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Good luck MROSS xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Ladies,

Mross - good luck for today! Im thinking sticky for you! 

Lovely - not long til your scan!! Looking forward for your update.

AFM - well, I have progressed. I still have lots of follies around 8mm but I have 1 follie on each side meausing 12mm. So they have said I am deffo not going to be cancelled. My next worry is the quantity of eggs I get as I need a minimum of 8 to egg share. My normal nurse didn't scan me today but I saw her and she asked if there was any progress, I said yes, only 2-3 and turned my nose up.... she said 'oh come on, we weren't expecting miracles right away' so that made me feel a little more positive.

They will be calling me later to let me know what dosage they want me on and my next scan is Friday.

xxx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

That's positive news Hope, 
Think positive, it will work out I have faith xxxx
It's definitely better than a cancelled cycle x 
I'll update you when I get back xxx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Well it went ok today, I had 4 follies all in the correct size range. So egg transfer is Friday. Just hoping four follies will give me enough eggs to have a good chance. 
Fingers crossed xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yay!!! So trigger is tonight then?
Congrats lovely, you must be really pleased.

Looking forward to friday even more now.

I just had a call from the clinic, my bloods were low at 500 on monday, they are now 2500!! I still have to stay on the same dosage of 300iu.

Mross, how did transfer go?

Xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Yeah I am happy but very dubious x aww I'm very pleased for you x let's hope MROSS' transfer went well x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Lovely is this your 1st cycle? 

Eeeek!! Hope your enjoying your drug free day!! What time is EC tomorrow?

AFM -  im now bloated which im excited about, lol! And for the 1st time, im lookig forward to my scan!!!

  Xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hello hope yes this is my first cycle, very nervous. I had to have an enema this morning and it made me feel like I was going to faint whilst needing the toilet, was a disaster lol my partner found it funny until I lied on the floor begging to not let me die. A bit OTT but I felt very unwell from it! Never again!   I had a lovely lie in this morning which was well needed! 

How are you getting on? Xxx
Scan day Tomorow so fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh no.... hope you feel better now. Sounds like yoy've had a rubbish time of it...

Well, as quickly as wrote it, my bloating has gone!! Strange. Im so worried that we are not going to get enough eggs! Its all worry isnt it?

Love love love lie ins!! And you cant beat an arvo nap!!

Xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Keep hopeful! Yes I agree you can't beat another noon nap!  
Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Lovely - how did EC go? I hope they got some lovely eggues from you. Xx

Scan went well, follies are growing nicely... they mentioned EC may be on weds

Xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Aww hope that's brilliant news! Keep us posted x 

I had the weirdest day ever! Basically I went into egg collection and after 30 mins of trying to get eggs out they realised I had already ovulated! So this ment my body ovulated very early so all the IUI's I have had with them would never had worked nor will todays ivf as they are always too late. However as they believe they are partly to blame ( which we didn't really blame anyone) our next ivf cycle is free. So they have looked after us well x x x


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh wow!!!

I know somebody else that happend to as well... how do u feel about it? You seem very upbeat!! Go you!!!

X


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey, I am slightly upbeat because I'm glad it's over to be honest. Yes ok it didn't go to plan but we get to go again in a few months. 

How are you feeling? Xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Good for you! Hopefully your next cycle will go more to plan as they now know how you may respond. I was always told that ladies 1st cycle was always trial and error as they just dont know how you will respond. Having said that, people respond differently every cycle, im a perfect example of that!

Im ok, looking forward til monday so i know for deffo when EC will be...
I was looking at the rota at work last night, im calling in sick as from EC until maybe the 2nd week of my 2ww as i dont want to work nights at such an important time.. i just feel bad as i will be leaving them right on it. The only time i have off sick is when im doing treatment

Xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes I'm excited for you, definitely think about you. I'm sure your work will cope. I always worry about work but then I think it's still going to be there when I get back. Also other people take sick days and they aren't sick. You will feel better and more relaxed if you go steady. 
Make sure you keep us updated and I have everything crossed for you xxxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Awwww Thank you...

Im definatly feel more relaxed about this cycle than any of my others. The way i see it, the worst has already happened and ive already experienced it so it cant get any worse.

Course i will keep you updated.

So i guess you have to wait for 3 months now before you can go again?

Question for you, My cousin is in a F/F relationship and she wants to have children but she is unsure whether she is entitled to treatment on the NHS... Was you?

xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

LMAO   All this time i have been calling you Lovely and ive only just noticed your username is Lovingwoman... Doh!!!

xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Ha ha I'll answer to anything me ha ha I don't mind I've been called worse   

No we weren't entitled to NHS funding I believe you can fight for it from your local funding unit but it's very slim. However I was told after 6 failed IUIs I would be entitled to free ivf (1 round I think). Better than nothing. I felt that by the time I had spent all that money on more IUI's I might as well just go for ivf. It something I've always wanted and knew I would have to pay. I always get into this debate at work as some straight friends always ask me if I feel we should get it free; that would be lovely but I'm not a big believer we should automatically get it free. I believe it must be so hard for a man and women to deal with the emotional side as that's what they can naturally do whereas two women can't. I do think these couples should get it free. Don't get me wrong I'm not saying Lesbian couples shouldn't get it free but I do understand why we have to pay.

I've been told to ring on day one of my next natural period so not sure exactly what they have planned. Maybe take the pill December to start injecting Jan Hopefully 
Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh i believe that every person is entitled, regardless of their sexuality. It makes me mad that the government can play god with our lives...  
I think its harsh that somebody like me has been denied 1 free cycle because my partner has had a vasectomy, a choice that he made (was actually bullied into by his ex) over 15 years ago. I really believe that it should be down to the female. If the female has no children. I do understand that they have to have a limit and hence why they put criterias in place but some are just so wrong.

Makes me crazy mad!

Ooooo thats strange, normally, you have to wait for at least 2 cycles before starting again. Gives you something to look forward to though eh!

xxx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Yes it's something to look forward to, I realise now it's over how stressful it really is! 
I totally agree with you that it should be about the womens history, as most women are very maternal. That's wrong that you don't get a cycle on the NHS because of a vasectomy. Peoples lives change and this should be taken into consideration! We better start robbing more banks to fund this ha ha let's face it, it's bloody expensive but worth a million xxxx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

Hey good luck today xxxxxxxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you!!

App is in half hour, felt quite uncomfortable the last 12 hours or so.. feel like i have constant stitch! Hope its a good sign.

Will update once im out 

Xx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey Lovely,

So I had my scan. Straight away I saw OH's face when he was looking at the screen and he had a big grin on his face. The nurse said 'Oh my, no wonder you have felt a little uncomfortable, your ovaries are 'kissing''. I asked what that meant and she said they are that big and full of follies that they are touching one another.

It took her 20 mins to count and measure them. I have loads! She counted 25 follies measuring between 15 - 20mm and I had 2 follies over 23mm, the rest were between 10-15mm. I am taking this count as a pinch of salt mind as my last clinic said exactly the same, that I had over 30 follies at the correct size. On EC day, I only got 12 eggs and the doc said I only had 19 follies so god knows what she was counting at the scan. But its deffo a result hey!

I just had the call from the clinic and they want me to coast for a few days as my E2 level is reading at 25000 and they like it under 20000. So I think EC will be on Friday.

Phew! 

xx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Yay hope how fantastic!!!!! I knew you were still in the game xx

Loving - oh hunny I'm so sorry to hear you ovulated early, your very brave to go again xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Mross - a faint bfp!!! Congratulations!!! 

Xx


----------



## Lovingwomen (Sep 14, 2013)

MROSS! That's amazing news!! I'm so pleased for you!
HOPE! That's great news, think positive it will all be fine! Those follies will be loaded with eggs,  I'm positive xxxx
.


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hey ladies...

Just to let you know they got a whopping 36 eggs yesterday, so thats 18 each. Im very bloated and sore. Im waiting for the phone call now to tell me how many mature/fertilised.

Hope you both are ok xxxx


----------



## mross (Jul 10, 2012)

Heehee that's fantastic news!!! I. Under the duvet with killer migrains just now but still very pregnant and just passed 4 weeks even though otd isn't until Wednesday!! Xxx


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

I stand corrected.... the clinic called and told me it was 38, 10 were immature so i got 14 (as im egg sharing) and 11 fertilised. So excited.

Oh no, ive never had a migraine but i hope you feel better soon. God, if OTD isnt til weds, you must have tested super early!!
xx


----------

